# the coota



## mike_000_ (May 5, 2008)

yeah the coota bout 6 wks


----------



## karmacat (May 5, 2008)

Show us some pics coota..............


----------



## smokybear (May 5, 2008)

???


----------



## Hick (May 5, 2008)

cousin coota'?? ..


----------



## massproducer (May 5, 2008)

what is a coota? I think this went right over my head...lol


----------

